# Headphones for sports use for 4k max...



## mindfreak2u (Jan 29, 2013)

Hi guys!! I am no audiophile but would like to know which headphones would be good and comfortable while working out!! My max budget is 4k and I will mostly be listening with my phone Xperia neo v... Thanks in advance...  And ya i cant stretch my budget very much..


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey mate, ever heard of the bose sie2? I think they're awesome for a budget of 5k, because they're designed for sports. If you're into over-ear types, let me know


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Bro sie2 are for 7 k.. N I wud prefer on ear type of headphones... I cant stretch my budget...


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Bro sie2 are for 7 k.. N I wud prefer on ear type of headphones... I cant stretch my budget...



Don't you think On-Ear are a little uncomfy for sports? My friend gave me the beats by dre studios that i took to the gym. They seemed very uncomfortable, but decent sounding. Nothing special. What problem i found was the sweat getting into the drivers because my ears tend to sweat a lot while working out, and it simply isn't a good idea to have them on while working out. If you are laying on your back, they'll definitely fall off. Maybe what you need is a close-fit in-ears, which won't move while working out. 

The sie2 can be bought at 6,638. Other than that, you may also go for cx680's although as per what i read, they are not the best in terms of fit and comfort and sound, ofcourse. You can get them within your buidget


----------



## sukant (Jan 30, 2013)

Check out the sennheiser PX100-ii at arnd 3.5k , or the Audio Technica m35


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Umm thanks for the up audiophillic.. Sukant I will look at those uve suggested... Any in ear headphones within my budget then? Not too much now.. Ma budget decreased... Its now strictly to 3.5 k


----------



## audiophilic (Jan 30, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Umm thanks for the up audiophillic.. Sukant I will look at those uve suggested... Any in ear headphones within my budget then? Not too much now.. Ma budget decreased... Its now strictly to 3.5 k



Decreased just in 5 hours? lol!!!


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Ya... :'(.. Ny suggestions?


----------



## red dragon (Jan 30, 2013)

How much does Koss Porta Pro cost these days?
If it is within your budget,by 'em asap.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

red dragon said:


> How much does Koss Porta Pro cost these days?
> If it is within your budget,by 'em asap.


We know portapro's worth, don't we? 
BUT, sadly, its not available here atm.

PX100II is the only option he has, its nearly as good a portapro and also comfortable as well: Sennheiser PX 100 II Wired Headphone Earphone Sennheiser Natural Sound Reproduct | eBay

Also HD419 fits his budget as well: Sennheiser HD 419 Headphones With 2 year Manufacture Warranty | eBay

Also I suggest to stay way from Bose, they are overpriced for their worth.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Guys sporta pro or porta pro?? They are 2 different designs.. N sporta pro costs less.. Available at eBay.. Pls reply.. Do keep in mind the jogging n gymming factor!


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Guys sporta pro or porta pro?? They are 2 different designs.. N sporta pro costs less.. Available at eBay.. Pls reply


No no no, sportapro is cr@p, portapro is the best, read some reviews, its one of the oldest headphone designs ever and still continues to this day.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 30, 2013)

Ummm.... Okay.. Thnks... Between porta pro n seinnheiser hd 419 n px100 which one wud be better for sports huh? M finalizing my choice now..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Ummm.... Okay.. Thnks... Between porta pro n seinnheiser hd 419 n px100 which one wud be better for sports huh? M finalizing my choice now..


Portapro is not available in India, so don't get those as you won't get warranty. Senn will give warranty.

HD419: Better isolation, but not that comfortable.
PX100II: Relative poor isolation(will be hard to hear when you are in public transport, or a large fan is spinning in your room), but better sound quality and comfort.

Take your pick.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

one last doubt... while jogging will the px100 be comfy or will it come off? Also whhile in an auto will i hear outside noise or not? i dont wanna spend time adjusting my headphones... also if any other type of headphone is suitable while jogging and so please list em... 

p.s. just saw px 100 headphones... look awesome!!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> one last doubt... while jogging will the px100 be comfy or will it come off? Also whhile in an auto will i hear outside noise or not? i dont wanna spend time adjusting my headphones... also if any other type of headphone is suitable while jogging and so please list em...
> 
> p.s. just saw px 100 headphones... look awesome!!!


Jogging huh, Jogging with Senn PX-100s
Check the last few posts, I think it would work, don't jog too fast.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

I am saying earphones suggestions are also accepted now... I just dont want my earpieces to fall off... I read somewhere that on the ear heaphones are ideal for sports...thats why i was adamant about headphones... Kindly reply fast!!  i think earphones would give bttr sound isolation and woudnt fall off also!!


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Guys how is seinnheiser pmx 680? Reviews say its great while working out! I am no audiophile so missing a beat or 2 is ok... Kindly tell ur suggestions...  

P.s. Sorry for double posting..


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> I am saying earphones suggestions are also accepted now... I just dont want my earpieces to fall off... I read somewhere that on the ear heaphones are ideal for sports...thats why i was adamant about headphones... Kindly reply fast!!  i think earphones would give bttr sound isolation and woudnt fall off also!!


For headphones/IEMs that go with jogging you need over the ear type or clip on, Soudmagic E30 or PL30 would do for you.



mindfreak2u said:


> Guys how is seinnheiser pmx 680? Reviews say its great while working out! I am no audiophile so missing a beat or 2 is ok... Kindly tell ur suggestions...
> 
> P.s. Sorry for double posting..


They sound really bad: *www.head-fi.org/t/473666/workout-headphone-review-sennheiser-adidas-cx-680-sports-pmx-680-sports


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Any other? Soundmagic is not so recognized a brand I guess.. Hearing it for the first time... Any other heard companies? I was really digging the idea of platronics 930 the wireless one... Wireless takes care of that pesky cable...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Any other? Soundmagic is not so recognized a brand I guess.. Hearing it for the first time... Any other heard companies? I was really digging the idea of platronics 930 the wireless one... Wireless takes care of that pesky cable...


Listen, first make up your mind, do you want sound quality? Or portability(use for jogging)?

You can't have both, all headphones made for jogging suck, the wireless ones are specially cr@p, they sound worse than 1000/- headphones, but will stick to your ear when you are jogging.

If you want sq, get the headphones like PX100II, or IEM Soundmagic E30: SoundMAGIC E30 Review

If you want a compromise, there's only one hp I can think of: Koss Sportapro, not sure if you can get it in India, try ebay global easybuy.

Jogging: Wireless stuff, or senn PMX680(ok'ish)

And stay away for from wireless unless you don't give a damn about sq.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Soundmagic pl30 has a lot of stuff on the box like many earbuds and carrying box right??  I think it looks cool and had great reviews.. I think ill go with pl30...


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Soundmagic pl30 has a lot of stuff on the box like many earbuds and carrying box right??  I think it looks cool and had great reviews.. I think ill go with pl30...


Yeah, I think 3 sets of silicon buds, 3 sets of foam buds, a pouch as well, good headphone, get it eyes closed, just don't touch bass control knobs, if you apply pressure in a wrong direction they could break.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Ok! I saw some pics of it attached to a clip for clipping on the ear... Does that come in box too?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Ok! I saw some pics of it attached to a clip for clipping on the ear... Does that come in box too?


Yes, at least came with mine, for both E30 and PL30.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Which one is better? E30 or PL30 if both come with xtra earbuds and the clip and the carry bag... ?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> Which one is better? E30 or PL30 if both come with xtra earbuds and the clip and the carry bag... ?


E30 is the upgraded version of PL30, both has its own plus points, PL30 is a bit bass heavy, while E30 provides clear neutral sound. Also PL30 has higher sensitivity, can be easily driven with a low powered amp like FiiO E6, E30 has lower sensitivity, to drive it you need a powerful amp, but both can be driven by cellphones or walkmans easily.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

E30 has carry case and xtra buds?


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> E30 has carry case and xtra buds?


Yes, I am using it atm, used PL30 before, both come with same accessories, aka, 3 sets of silicon buds, 3 sets of foam buds, soft carry pouch, and ear holder(don't know what they call em  )
Also there's code on every soundmagic product box, you can scratch it and enter the code here to see if its genuine or not: *www.soundmagic.com.cn/en/Customer/Security.html 
Nice way to steer clear of fake products.


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

E30.... Made up my mind now... Thanks tkin!!


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

mindfreak2u said:


> E30.... Made up my mind now... Thanks tkin!!


Happy to help, do provide pics and impressions here, and be careful while jogging with it, damn thing provides amazing isolation, I almost got run over by a taxi with the headphones on


----------



## mindfreak2u (Jan 31, 2013)

Lol sure will!!   very xited now!!


----------



## hitman4 (Jan 31, 2013)

this might be worth a look
Buy Sennheiser PMX 680 SPORTS Headphone Online At Price Rs.3,490 - India


----------



## tkin (Jan 31, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> this might be worth a look
> Buy Sennheiser PMX 680 SPORTS Headphone Online At Price Rs.3,490 - India


PMX680 is not worth that price for the sound it provides.


----------



## audiophilic (Feb 1, 2013)

hitman4 said:


> this might be worth a look
> Buy Sennheiser PMX 680 SPORTS Headphone Online At Price Rs.3,490 - India



Not a complete Rip off. That thing is not in-ear, though. Its not a neckband either. May not fit everyone. Only advantage is that its sweat & water resistance. Usually for sports, sound quality does not matter to the athlete as much as fit perfection and water resistivity, so this would be great for you, if you wanna try.


----------

